# Dim to full with motion sensor



## Lighting Retro

You should be able to accomplish this without a dimmer switch. It will most likely have to be fluorescent technology though, or possibly induction. They work with dimmable ballasts up to 50%, but you will need to contact a few manufacturers and tell them your application and exactly what you want to accomplish. Hit one of the big boys up like Lithonia, and progress from there.


----------



## wendon

mudcat said:


> Have 2 exterior lights that are on a single pole switch that a company wants to be dim until a motion sensor is tripped, and then have lights go full. Using the same circuit can I just wire a dimmer in parrallel with the single pole and then straight to the lights. Then run the single pole through a motion sensor to the lights.


I don't know if they're still available but I've seen exterior lights that have that capability built into them. Are you talking about a incandescent light or some type of a wall pack?


----------



## Big John

I ain't for certain, but I think paralleling 120V with the reduced output of the dimmer would stand a good chance of damaging the dimmer.

-John


----------



## mudcat

Current fixtures are incadecent. How about a using a 120 volt relay and running the dimmer through normally closed contacts and the motion sensor side to the coil and normally open contacts.


----------



## B W E

mudcat said:


> Current fixtures are incadecent. How about a using a 120 volt relay and running the dimmer through normally closed contacts and the motion sensor side to the coil and normally open contacts.


All of the zenith brand motion lights at home depot have a selectable feature built in called "dual bright". Under no motion situations, the lights are on at 30 or 50%. When motion is detected, they go to 100% for the prescribed duration after motion ceases. I believe you can buy the motion heads separately, but you can get the whole fixture for $40

http://www.heath-zenith.com/feature_popup.cgi?iconimg=DualBriteLogo-black.gif&cat=$c


----------



## Lighting Retro

don't buy the LED motion lights from Home Depot. I've had 9 of 13 fail at my place in 6 months. Lithonia product.


----------



## mudcat

I will take a look at the Heath/Zenith dual bright motion sensor. It sounds like it should work. Thanks for the help guys. I will let you what I end up doing.


----------

